

Estonia institutes volunteer cyber army - DirtyPowder
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10404

======
nkassis
"The people who work in IT in the U.S. tend to be quite suspicious of
government," says Stewart Baker, a former general counsel at the NSA. "Maybe
they think that they're so much smarter than governments that they'll be able
to handle an attack on their own. But there's a standoffishness that makes it
much harder to have that kind of easy confidence that you can call on people
in an emergency and that they'll be respond."

That section made me laugh, seriously, it's not because they think they are
smarter and better, they just don't want to deal with the gov and be told what
to do.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I thought it's that they didn't trust the government.

------
3pt14159
Everything old is new again. It would be interesting to see online groups
much, like militias in the 1700s, getting called up by the government in a
time of war, but keeping out spies would be difficult. Let's face it you are
working with some of the few people on the planet that actually understand
encryption and stenography.

------
duskwuff
Interesting concept, but what exactly is a volunteer cyber-soldier supposed to
do?

------
michaelty
The other side of cyber armies:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party>

------
jodrellblank
This is a much more interesting story about Estonia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let%27s_Do_It_2008>

They got 50,000 people to clean up 10,000 tons of dumped rubbish spread over
the whole country with a year of buildup and planning and 5 hours of work on
the day.

~~~
mahmud
Those stuff are _very_ common in former communist nations. The whole country
does "trash collection day" for one day, then liters for 364.

~~~
plaes
I wish I could downvote you.. :S

~~~
mahmud
Why can't you? Cat got your mouse pointer?

P.S. I was a commie myself, just yesterday:

<http://twitter.com/BigThingist/status/23033284455833601>

~~~
plaes
> Why can't you? Cat got your mouse pointer?

Lack of karma, I guess...

PS. I'm Estonian ;)

------
JoeAltmaier
What a cool country. The more I hear about Estonia the more I like it.

